

Show HN: Verilog RTL Coding Guidelines - alain94040
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programmable_Logic/Verilog_RTL_Coding_Guidelines

======
alain94040
I wrote this after the discussion on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9935597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9935597).

Feel free to ask any Verilog question or point any rule I missed (I'm sure
there are many).

